# Officially flagged



## Scott Bushey (Dec 3, 2005)

Well,
It's official; the JW's have flagged my house! I live on a culdesac with only five houses. The JW's knocked on all the other four houses' door this a.m. bypassing mine.

I'm broken hearted


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 3, 2005)

Next time, for added effect, perhaps you should open your door and call out to them. Challenge them to a battle of wits! And when they decline, laugh.


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 3, 2005)

How about pray for them? They are damned unless God saves them. I get really irate when people joke about JW's, Mormons, or any other of the false religions who knock on our doors. We should not laugh, we should weep. That shows a great deal about what is wrong with the church today. We are proud. Shamefully so.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 3, 2005)

I asked one JW who was trying to proselytize me how she became a JW. She used to be a Baptist, I believe, probably the Evanjellyfish variety, and realized she wasn't good enough to go to heaven and was afraid of going to hell, so she chose a religion with no hell. I got to explain what God has done for those of us not good enough to go to heaven - she was taken aback and quit proselytizing me. She said I had encouraged her whatever that meant. I hope she has continued to think about that.


----------



## Peter (Dec 3, 2005)

Bless God for that story Meg. If I've been flagged by the JWs its flagged for target. They came by one day and we debated. They've returned a few times since.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 3, 2005)

Yep, JWs are afraid of me. I guess I won't make the top 144,000!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 3, 2005)

I had a good conversation with some Mormons a while back. We read a lot of Scripture together conftronting their works mentality and their low view of sin. But they never bothered us since.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 3, 2005)

The Hare Krsna's downtown are careful of me as well, I _will_ discuss the need for atonement with them. I can't see very well, but I saw one actually change expression and step back once. He didn't like that word.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 4, 2005)

Take the fight to the enemy. 

I used to attend some mosques and watch from the back. After all is finished usually people will gather and sit cross legged on the floor and talk. They don't know what to do when you sit down and seriously begin to inquire about their faith. 

Not being rude, nor pushing too forefully..but nothing wrong with questions.


In a culture where there is a freemarket place of ideas, Christianity will prevail.

A side note: Rodney Stark has a book on this, I think called the Churching of America, where he asserts this same premise. In America, where freedom is the rule and there is a separation of church and state and religious tolerance, church attendance is very high compared to most countries and has, in fact, increased over history rather than decreased. Anybody read it..and any thoughts?


----------



## Robin (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> How about pray for them? They are damned unless God saves them. I get really irate when people joke about JW's, Mormons, or any other of the false religions who knock on our doors. We should not laugh, we should weep. That shows a great deal about what is wrong with the church today. We are proud. Shamefully so.



 

Don't you realize....they are dying with Bibles in their hands?

Robin


----------



## Robin (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> 
> I asked one JW who was trying to proselytize me how she became a JW. She used to be a Baptist, I believe, probably the Evanjellyfish variety, and realized she wasn't good enough to go to heaven and was afraid of going to hell, so she chose a religion with no hell. I got to explain what God has done for those of us not good enough to go to heaven - she was taken aback and quit proselytizing me. She said I had encouraged her whatever that meant. I hope she has continued to think about that.



 Go, Meg!!

Over 90 % Christian-cultists come from legit denominations. Many times, a clear explaination of the real Christianity will get to them. Explaning the Gospel (rather than the Trinity or Christ's identity) is far and away more powerful. It's so foreign to their thinking....whereas the arguments about the other things are old hat to them.



r.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> How about pray for them? They are damned unless God saves them. I get really irate when people joke about JW's, Mormons, or any other of the false religions who knock on our doors. We should not laugh, we should weep. That shows a great deal about what is wrong with the church today. We are proud. Shamefully so.



I assume you are doing this Lawrence as you should assume I am as well. What we are poking fun at is their tiring 'knocking at our doors' w/ the same ole drivel, not their eternal status.

As far as weeping goes, I believe most Christians do their share. I pray confidently for Gods will to be done. Christ will lose none.


----------



## Herald (Dec 4, 2005)

Scott - praise God! The offense of the cross is proven true. May God grant those JW's the repentance that leads to life.


----------

